# Deputy Sheriff Sarah Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Sarah Jones 
*Monroe County Sheriff's Office
Indiana*
End of Watch: Sunday, October 19, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 17, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Sarah Jones succumbed to injuries sustained two days earlier when she was struck by a vehicle.

She was directing traffic at the scene of an accident on State Road 45, in Bloomington, at approximately 10:30 pm. She was transported to Methodist Hospital where she remained until succumbing to her injuries.
Agency Contact Information
Monroe County Sheriff's Office
301 N College Avenue
Bloomington, IN 47404

Phone: (812) 349-2534

_*Please contact the Monroe County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

